# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  مشکل در نصب JBPM

## leilast

سلام 
من JBPM V.6 رو به همراه apache ant دانلود کردم و در درایو C کپی کردم.


برای نصبش این کامند ها رو هم در cmd زدم اما برای هر کدوم خطا میده
میشه راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## leilast

مشکل بالا حل شد ، باید در روت jbpm کامند رو اجرا می کردم
ولی بعد از اجرای کامل کامند ، پلاگین اضافه نشده ، میشه بگید باید چه کار کنم ؟

----------


## ahmad.mo74

سلام،

اول مطمئن بشید که ANT_HOME رو تعریف کردید و اینکه توی build.properties مسیر eclipse رو مشخص کردید، در ضمن اگر تو ویندوز استفاده میکنید بهتره ترمینال رو در حالت admin باز کنید.
لزوما هم نباید با eclipse کار کنید چون خود jbpm کنسول داره یا حتی اگر گرافیکی نخواستید کار کنید میتونید لایبرریشو به پروژتون اضافه کنید تو هر ide ای که هستید و خودتون با jbdl کار کنید و xml هاتون رو خودتون کانفیگ کنید (خودم این روش رو بیشتر ترجیح میدم)

----------


## leilast

ممنون ، حل شد :چشمک:

----------


## محیا م

سلام ببخشید کسی هست که با JBPM کار کرده باشه. 
من نصب کردم اما مواردی که داخل فیلم ها و مستندات آموزشی هست رو نمیبینم 
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------

